# Celebrating Diversity: Animal Crossing Art Contest Winners



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

The Celebrating Diversity: Animal Crossing Art Contest ran 06/14-06/27 with community voting taking place 06/30-07/07. This contest celebrated TBT's diverse community by asking users to submit Animal Crossing artwork that celebrated an aspect of diversity that personally resonated with them.

Thank you to everyone who participated in this contest by submitting entries and voting in the community poll. The results are in and here are the winners of our Celebrating Diversity art contest:


*First Place:* *SinnerTheCat with 97 votes*
*they have won a gold trophy collectible and 375 forum bells.*





*Second Place:* *Blink. with 50 votes*
*they have won a silver trophy collectible and 250 forum bells.*








*Third Place: lilis with 41 votes*
*they have won a bronze trophy collectible and 125 forum bells.*




_All bell and collectible prizes have been distributed. If you submitted an entry to this contest then please see your *transaction log* to confirm that you have received the 75 participation bells. If you cannot see this transaction listed then please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* and we will look into it for you. _


----------



## Trundle (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to the winners and everyone who submitted art! It was all beautiful


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!!! Awesome stuff everyone


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2020)

Beautiful pieces!!


----------



## lana. (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations to all three winners!! (Yay  My favourite took first prize)
But I really did love them all! We have a lot of imagination, creativity and talent on our forum


----------



## Miharu (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And CONGRATS @Blink. !!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUUUUUU <333333333333

Everyone did amazing and it was great seeing everyone's entries!! Great job you guys!


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!  Amazing entries all around!


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

congrats to the winners!!!! congrats bby @Blink. ily


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners!! 
We have such amazing artists on this platform, including everyone that participated in the event!!


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

@Blink. BBY IM SO PROUD  congrats to all the winners !!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! I always love seeing what all of the talented people here on TBT come up with and it never ceases to amaze me. Wonderful entries by everyone!


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats everyone!

BIGGEST CONGRATULATIONS To @Blink. DIDNT THINK YOU COULD GET MORE ICONIC


----------



## Aliya (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations everyone! It was so hard to pick one person and you all are incredible artists!

Special mentions to the kindest person ever @Blink. !! Ily and you deserve this and so much more ☺


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2020)

All bell and collectible prizes have now been sent out.

If you submitted an entry to this contest then please see your *transaction log* to confirm that you have received the 75 participation bells. If you cannot see this transaction listed then please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* and we will look into it for you.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations  @lilis , @Blink. , and @SinnerTheCat ! 

Happy to see so many took part. Everyone made such beautiful pieces.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to the winners, there was some truly wonderful artworks there.


----------



## daisyy (Jul 7, 2020)

congrats to the winners and all the entries as well... beautiful pieces by all


----------



## sunchild (Jul 7, 2020)

congrats to the winners!! 
everyone had beautiful submissions <3


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners!! The contest was super fun and I hope we have more like it in the future!!


----------



## Blink. (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations to the other winners as well!   
thank you for having this event and I am honored to have been placed 
And thanks guys for the congratulations!! ily all


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats everyone, these are beautiful pieces! You all represented diversity and our community so well!


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 7, 2020)

Congratulations to all of the winners! Awesome stuff there.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Congratulations to the other winners as well!
> thank you for having this event and I am honored to have been placed
> And thanks guys for the congratulations!! ily all


Way to go Blink ❤
I was trying to put in a sweet little winking face here but I was having trouble with uploading the image


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats @Blink.  and @lilis !!    
Thank you so so much everyone, I am honored to be placed so high among the other two winners and other participants, their work deserves the world!! Please, go check them all out, they're doing incredible work!!!
We're all awesome as the TBT community ☺


----------



## lilis (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats @Blink. and @SinnerTheCat <333
Thank you so much everyone <3 I am surprised I got ranked. All the art works are so awesome and lovely!! <33 
This community is also so nice and awesome! <3  ❤


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jul 8, 2020)

Congratulations to everyone! Awesome artwork, everybody!

Gosh, there are so many other artists here that are so amazingly talented, I feel really intimidated lol! =^.^=;;


----------



## Magus (Jul 8, 2020)

Congratulations everybody ! 
Happy that you win @SinnerTheCat , your submission was my fav' !


----------



## Zerous (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats to the winners, all the entries were amazing


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 8, 2020)

Well done to all the winners! Truly amazing work. Well done to all entries too every one of you had talent for sure


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)

Was great to see all the entries; much deserved praise.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)

Woo congrats everyone ❤ Well deserved placings!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 8, 2020)

congrats to all of the winners! all the arts look fantastic <3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats winners! You did so well, it was super hard to choose. You deserve it!!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! These are fantastic!!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 8, 2020)

congrats.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

it was so hard to vote :0

i wanted to vote for all of them  

congrats winners!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 8, 2020)

Congratulations!, I am amazed  by how talented you all are


----------



## Corrie (Jul 8, 2020)

Congrats guys!! 

This is the first time my personal top three match the official top three haha


----------



## piske (Jul 8, 2020)

these are truly wonderful! congrats! <3


----------



## serudesu (Jul 10, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners! <3 ;~;


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 11, 2020)

Congratulations everyone! These are all suuper cute!! <3


----------



## SirSean (Jul 12, 2020)

Lots of great beautiful art! Congrats to everyone


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jul 13, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners!  and to the entries as well.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 13, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners! And also to everyone who participated. You're all so talented 🖼


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 13, 2020)

congrats to the winners! all pieces look so unique and amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Any plans for more art contests? I want to see some of that amazing art!


----------

